# Effekte kopieren Corel Draw 10



## WAY_KOW (27. September 2004)

Hallo
Hab gerade die Anleitung gelesen:

So kopieren sie einen hinterlegten Schatten ....

Dort steht man soll ein Objekt auswählen, dann Effekt kopieren hinterlegter Schatten uas .... Der Cursur wird dann zu einem fetten Pfeil.

Wenn ich nun auf ein anderes Objekt klcike heißt es "es wurde kein Objekt angeklickt versuchen Sie es erneut


----------



## sokie (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo WAY

Du musst einfach den *Schatten* des Objekts anklicken, nicht das Objekt selbst.
Falls der Schatten zu knapp ist vergrösser die Ansicht soweit wie möglich.

Stefan


----------



## WAY_KOW (4. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

